# Looking for a part time job



## andrew.lvp (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm in Hong Kong and thinking of some part time job where I'm a computer technician for like on Saturdays or Sundays. I'm still in school but looking for experience, and maybe a bit of cash on the way.

I have skills in all areas including multimedia, hardware, networking, and a bit of programming. Would there be such job? Are there these kinds in your country?


----------



## X23S (Feb 8, 2005)

it's really hard to detemine what kind of job you can take.... I would suggest ask around(friend or school). Or take a look at your local news paper(mingpao singdao), but I would say it won't be easy especially the job market there is pretty fierced.


----------

